
Microsoft reveals all the Google things it removed in its Chromium Edge browser - adidar83
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/8/18300772/microsoft-google-services-removed-changed-chromium-edge-browser
======
jocoda
This is good, sort of.

As I understand it, the bulk of the work on Chromium is currently being done
by google developers and not so strangely, Chromium has a bunch of google
services hardwired in to it. Take a look at the list of services Microsoft
says that they have replaced or turned of in the linked article.

Having developers that don't have share that google-centric world view working
on chromium may give us a more neutral browser.

If we end up with a hard fork, having a major player like Microsoft in the mix
may dilute google's total dominance of the browser by giving us a compatible
browser that does not feed your data into google.

Either way, time to bring out the pop corn.

------
Vrondi
But, is it vulnerable to the MarioNet attack reported at the end of February
as a problem for all the big browsers except for IE 11?
[https://cybersguards.com/browser-marionet-attack-hackers-
vul...](https://cybersguards.com/browser-marionet-attack-hackers-
vulnerability/)

~~~
zamadatix
Note that it's not that Microsoft's implementation in IE 11 was resistant to
the attack it's that IE 11 didn't implement the feature at all.

Also note the paper is largely overblown and possibly just plain wrong
[https://love2dev.com/pwa/marionet-attack/](https://love2dev.com/pwa/marionet-
attack/)

